# Active Shooter Killed After Murdering Three, Wounding More at Naval Air Station Pensacola



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/a...wounding-more-at-naval-air-station-pensacola/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: https://news.yahoo.com/saudi-student-opens-fire-florida-145638361.html


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

This is who they were: Sailors who were called to Battle and were NOT found wanting: https://news.yahoo.com/pensacola-victims-3-hopeful-men-195009189.html


----------

